
A collection of graph classification procedures with implementations - carlyboy
https://github.com/benedekrozemberczki/awesome-graph-embedding
======
carlyboy
The collection covers these types of methods exhaustively:

1\. Factorization

2\. Spectral and Statistical Fingerprints

3\. Deep Learning

4\. Graph Kernels

